# Netzwerk verlangt Passwort, obwohl Kennwortschutz deaktiviert ist!



## D.I.Y (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein nicht wirklich großes Problem, aber es stört: Wenn ich von einem anderen PC auf meinen PC im Lan zugreifen will, dann muss ich einen Benutzernamen und Passwort angeben, als wäre der Kennwortschutz (Vista) eingeschalten. Ist es aber nicht!

Wie kann ich ich das Problem lösen??


----------



## uuodan (5. Juli 2009)

Indem du auf dem Zielrechner ein Konto mit selbigen Einstellungen, sprich Username und Passwort (sofern vergeben), anlegst.


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

Oder, auch wenn es sicherheitstechnisch nich ganz korrekt ist, einfach Kennwortgeschützte Freigaben auf dem Vista-PC, auf den du zugreifen willst, im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter deaktivierst. Bei XP müsstest halt die einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden.
Trotzdem würde ich das ganze lieber mit mit Authentifizierung machen...


----------



## DanielX (5. Juli 2009)

Hast du bei der Freigabe unter Vista den Benutzer "Jeder" mit in die Rechte-Liste rein gehauen?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Freigabe unter Vista den Benutzer "Jeder" mit in die Rechte-Liste rein gehauen?
> 
> MfG DanielX



Das ist doch egal, trotzdem kommt dann die Abfrage zur Authentifizierung. So wie ich das ganze versteh, soll aber die Abfrage nich mehr kommen...?


----------



## DanielX (5. Juli 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Das ist doch egal, trotzdem kommt dann die Abfrage zur Authentifizierung. So wie ich das ganze versteh, soll aber die Abfrage nich mehr kommen...?



Wenn es egal wäre würde ich es wohl nicht schreiben! 

Wenn du nur eine Freigabe erstellst ohne den Benutzter "Jeder" hinzuzufügen ist dort nur der Acount des Vista besitzers eingetragen, wofür dann ein Kennwort notwendig ist.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Wenn es egal wäre würde ich es wohl nicht schreiben!



So gesehn, hab ich mich vllt. falsch ausgedrückt... 



DanielX schrieb:


> Wenn du nur eine Freigabe erstellst ohne den Benutzter "Jeder" hinzuzufügen ist dort nur der Acount des Vista besitzers eingetragen, wofür dann ein Kennwort notwendig ist.
> 
> MfG DanielX


Eben nicht. Wenn er die Kennwortgeschützten Freigaben deaktiviert, dann erfolgt die Authentifizierung ohne PW Abfrage als Gast, der in der Gruppe Authentifizierte Benutzer ist, welche wiederum bei den NTFS-Berechtigungen standardmäßig eingetragen ist. Genauso ist durch die Freigabe eines Ordners auch die Gruppe "Jeder" standardmäßig bei den Freigabeberechtigungen eingetragen.
Wenn er jetzt die Kennwortgeschützten Freigaben aktiviert lässt und sowohl bei Freigabe- als auch bei NTFS-Berechtigungen "Jeder" einträgt, was ganz nebenbei wahnsinnig ist (...), kommt trotzdem noch die Abfrage, die er eben nicht mehr haben wollte.


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Also mich wundert es ja, dass ich den Kennwortschutz doch abgeschalten habe unter Vista! Und trotzdem verlangt man ein Passwort. Ich denke es liegt an meiner Security Software (Norton Internet Security 2009).

Den Benutzer "Jeder" unter Freigabe habe ich natürlich hinzugefügt!


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Den Benutzer "Jeder" unter Freigabe habe ich natürlich hinzugefügt!



Die Bestätigung @DanielX... 

@D.I.Y: Du hast meinen Beitrag gelesen? Du musst in das Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter und dort "Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben" deaktivieren...


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Genau das habe ich deaktiviert 

Was sollte sonst das kennwortgeschützte Freigeben unter Vista sein?


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich deaktiviert
> 
> Was sollte sonst das kennwortgeschützte Freigeben unter Vista sein?



Hab es so verstanden, dass du dein Useracc. einfach kein PW benötigt...
Und trotzdem kommt eine Abfrage von User und Passwort, wenn du auf den PC, wo es deaktiviert ist, zugreifen willst? Sehr ungewöhnlich...


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Ja genau!

Darum frage ich hier auch 

Ich denke es hat etwas mit meinem Antiviren-Prog zu tun: Norton Internet Security 09, aber ich habe dort nichts feststellen können, dass ein Passwort im Netzwerk verlangen könnte...


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> 
> Darum frage ich hier auch
> 
> Ich denke es hat etwas mit meinem Antiviren-Prog zu tun: Norton Internet Security 09, aber ich habe dort nichts feststellen können, dass ein Passwort im Netzwerk verlangen könnte...



Und es kommt der gleiche Abfragedialog, wie bei der normalen Authentifizierung im Netzwerk, oder ein anderer?
Das ganze, obwohl auf dem Zielrechner Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben deaktiviert ist...
Wirklich sehr, sehr ungewöhnlich... Kannst ja sicherheitshalber trotzdem noch mal die Einstellungen abchecken... Was anderes fällt mir auf Anhieb auch nich ein. Sollte es an Norton liegen (wieso auch immer..., wirst sicher eine begründete Vermutung haben), dann würd ich mal nach einer Option suchen, bei der du deinen Netzwerkbereich als vertrauenswürdig o.ä. eintragen kannst...


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es gerade einmal versucht mit vertrauenswürdig, .... kein Erfolg


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade einmal versucht mit vertrauenswürdig, .... kein Erfolg



Wenn du Norton mal komplett deaktivierst um zu testen ob es wirklich daran liegt?
Ist der Dialog mit User und PW der gleiche, wie bei einer normalen Authentifizierung übers Netz? Wenn ja, ob es dann wirklich an Norton liegt...?
Ansonsten authentifiziere dich einfach mit entsprechend angelegten Usern, dann hast auch eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Also mir scheint es schon der gleiche Anmeldedialog zu sein!

Aber mir ist gerade etwas ganz merkwürdiges aufgefallen, wenn ich bei dem Anmeldedialog irgendwelche erfundenen Login-Daten angebe, komme ich rein! 

Habe es gerade mit dem Büro-PC probiert (XP Pro), es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Mein Problem befindet sich zw. Netbook (XP Home) und meinem PC (Vista Ultimate 64)


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

Von was auf was willst du zugreifen?


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Mein PC -> Netbook: funktioniert
Netbook -> Mein PC: verlangt Login-Daten, irrelevant ob richtig oder nicht
Büro-PC -> Mein PC: funktioniert

usw. alles funktioniert, bis auf Netbook -> Mein PC


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

Sind die Usernamen auf dem Büro-PC und auf deinem PC gleich, ebenso Passwort, aber auf Netbook und deinem PC unterschiedlich?


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Also der Büro-PC hat gar kein Passwort, aber ein normales Benutzerkonto, das sich mit dem Namen von meinem unterscheidet.

Das Netbook hat ein Konto das sich mit dem Namen unterscheidet und kein Passwort hat und ein Konto das den gleichen Namen hat und ein Passwort das sich unterscheidet.

Und siehe da: auf dem Netbook mit dem Konto das sich unterscheidet und ohne Kennwort funktioniert es auch tadellos!


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute, dass er sich als User mit dem gleichen Namen authentifizieren will. Da es ein unterschiedliches Kennwort ist, will er aber nich. Wenn du die Passwörter änderst, dass sie gleich sind... Wie schaut's dann aus?


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Also jetz habe ich ein paar Sachen ausprobiert:

Wenn ich das Passwort von dem gleichnamigen Account entferne, geht es immer noch nicht. Bei dem anderen Account (anderer Name) habe ich ein Passwort gemacht: es geht.

Jetzt mach ich mir einfach ein Konto mit einem anderen Namen.


----------



## Shady (5. Juli 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Also jetz habe ich ein paar Sachen ausprobiert:
> 
> Wenn ich das Passwort von dem gleichnamigen Account entferne, geht es immer noch nicht. Bei dem anderen Account (anderer Name) habe ich ein Passwort gemacht: es geht.
> 
> Jetzt mach ich mir einfach ein Konto mit einem anderen Namen.



Trotzdem eine merkwürdige Sache... Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben ist deaktiviert, Benutzerkonten mit unterschiedlichen Namen gehen, gleiche aber nicht... Die Ursache würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren...


----------



## D.I.Y (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke deine Vermutung war richtig, also gleiche Namen heißen für Windows gleiches PW, wenn das nicht stimmt fragt er...


----------



## Margash (6. Juli 2009)

Das ist ein bekanntes Phänomen unter Windows, die Dateifreigabe kann nicht zwischen zwei Benutzern mit gleichem Namen unterscheiden. (PC1\HansMuster = PC2\HansMuster)
Wenn du den User auf dem Netbook umbenennst sollte das Problem gelöst sein.


----------

